

Facebook CRM based on MS Dynamics CRM - systems
http://www.itp.net/news/534073-link-development-unveils-facebook-crm

======
wayne
Nothing new. Here's a Microsoft Dynamics CRM post from 2007 showing how to
view Facebook info inside Dynamics CRM:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/crm/archive/2007/11/16/integrating-
crm...](http://blogs.msdn.com/crm/archive/2007/11/16/integrating-
crm-4-0-contacts-with-facebook.aspx)

This article just sounds like someone taking that and selling it as a
solution. Is "Facebook CRM" endorsed by Facebook?

